# Help: Headlights dim and relay starts clicking



## checkmate (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi there. I've just joined and have a technical request.
I own a 1993 UK Nissan Sunny 1.4LX and I have an intermittent fault in the lighting ciruit.

Every so often when driving at night, my headlights will dim and a relay will start clicking frantically in the dashboard fuse box. As soon as I switch the lights off and on the problem is resolved.

Any ideas what could cause this problem? Is it just a faulty relay or possibly damp getting into one of the lighting clusters?


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

The first thing I would do is clean the battery terminals. If that dosen't help have the battery and alternator tester for proper operation. Good luck!


----------



## markweatherill (Aug 10, 2004)

This sounds like a problem I'm having. Was it ever resolved? because I'd like to know what was causing it...


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

I have 92 Sentra E and one of the high beam driver side isn't working.

I am also hearing buzzing sound from the dashboard. The blue headlight on instrument panel flicker when the buzzing sound comes on .

My guess is the Lighting Switch located in steering column near the key entry is the culprit.

Other possible answer could be DRL(Daytime Running Light) Module on the firewall near the brake pedal is defective which I doubt.


----------



## Bigdocx (Sep 16, 2007)

haha i have a 91 sentra se-r and some times at just below like 1200rpms a buzzing sound comes from the fuse box andthe batt and emerg.brake lights filcker on and it stops when i drops below 1000rpms i would love to know whats causeing this?


----------



## joeangel (Apr 5, 2008)

did anyone ever find a solution for this?


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Bigdocx said:


> haha i have a 91 sentra se-r and some times at just below like 1200rpms a buzzing sound comes from the fuse box andthe batt and emerg.brake lights filcker on and it stops when i drops below 1000rpms i would love to know whats causeing this?



Dude that usually is your alternator starting to die. This happened to me once, had it rebuilt.


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

It's the DRL module, I change mine once and the problem was solve for a short period.


----------

